# Jackson Fun



## RandyP

Jackson fun 350.00
length 7'2"
width 25.5"
max paddler weight 170
volume 59 gallons
this boat makes running rivers a joy boat is in great shape.
cell# 303-668-2703 email [email protected]


----------

